# April 2005 2ww Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and new list..........

........good luck everyone,

vja 24 Mar  
loubielou 25 Mar  
Rachel. 25 Mar 
ClaireB 25 Mar  
Claire R 25 Mar  
rsmit02
loonydumpling 26 Mar 
buzz 26 Mar  
chocolatelover 30 Mar  
longbaygirl 1 Apr  
KK 1 Apr 
andy99 2 Apr  
OJ 2 Apr
Nicola K 4 Apr
kone 5 Apr
Fats
Rainy Day 5 Apr
Megan10 6 Apr
Azz 6 Apr
debbiea 6 Apr
Itwillhappen 6 Apr
aggy 7 Apr
murtle 7 Apr
Lilly30 7 Apr
poppins 7 Apr
EMC 7 Apr
Bex 8 Apr
alicat 8 Apr
angie72 8 Apr 
Lisa-anne 8 Apr
anne_7 11 Apr
Yorkshirelass 11 Apr
aliso1 12 Apr
yved33 13 Apr
joe71 14 Apr
Sicknote
kayse
amandamc 18 Apr

Much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

NOt much to say only that this 2ww is driving me insane and i think i'm getting addicted to this site!!  I'm still don't know why they told me to wait 16 days instead of 14. Anybody else told the same? I'll prob end up doing a test next tue instead of waiting till thur anyhow. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Lilly,

I know what you mean about being addicted to this site, I think my DP thinks I've gone mad and obsessive - I'm on here all the time!!

Good Luck for the 7th.

Luv Lisa
xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya  

Just popping through to wish you testers all the very best 

Love Mini xx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
hope you all ok and good luck for those testing tommorow 
been to southport today with my DH and DD took my mind off this 2ww headaches not been has bad today but got one coming now had a lot of sharp groin pains today dont normally get them 
but looking for every pain and ache at the moment
                     luv sharon


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Girls


Why does time go so slowly and I am only on Day 4 of 2ww.

My hubby is the same, he says I am always on here.  Putting off doing the dishes suppose I will have to go sometime.


You all take it easy now and I expect to see plenty of BFP in the next couple of days.

ALi


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope all is ok.. good luck to everyne who is testing soon  

Well i gave in and tested today and got a negative   my actual test date is supposed to be 6 April but i really wanted to know as i'm so impatient! DH doesn't know so its proving really difficult to keep a smile on my face when i know i'm going to give him some negatve news..  i realise i might be abit early in testing and all that but i seriously think i know the outcome...

Anyway just needed to get that off my chest. Good luck to everyone 


Amber
x


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Amber, you're as bad as me.  I started testing last Saturday, test day is this Saturday. I only wanted to know if the hcg was out of my system but then got addicted to testing.....just in case!
Anyway, I've had negatives, obviously, all the way through.  Really, today was the first possible chance of a +ive but I got a -tive.  So, only do it if you can take the constant one liners!

OJ
xx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Amber and OJ

I have also been bad with HPTs.  I was also curious about getting a (false) positive shortly after my HCG injection when I knew I was not pregnant as ET was the next day.  It was a faint (false) positive.  Three days ago I did another HPT and got the expected negative... and the same yesterday.  I plan to test every two days with HPTs, but wouldn't expect a positive until Sunday at the earliest.  I may not be so brave by then!

I am using Clearbue which can only detect >50 mIU.

My blood test is on 5th April, and I am also addicted to this site, especially in the early hours when i wake and can't get back to sleep.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if I can join this thread, I had my ET yesterday, so I'm only on day 2 and already its a nightmare, yesterday went so well I had two Grade 1 embies put back and they managed to freeze the other 4 so we were on a real high seeing as I only had 8 eggs to start with!!

Anyway my test date is the 18th April, a long time I know, for some reason my clinic don't test until day 20, and because thats a Sunday I've got to wait until the Monday, I suppose I could test myself on the 17th, but I don't think I could handle the negative result (I'm not a very positive person and this cycle seems to of gone to well!!)

Take care everyone
Amanda xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls

Amanda welcome to the 2WW. Look after yourself and keep positive  good luck.

Amber - Please don't be despondent it's too early to get a correct result, sending you  

This site is such a life saviour.

Loads of hugs to everyone else

Lisa
xx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Amanda, 

how are you doing....I'm slowly going out of my mind, can't eat, sleep, keep dropping things!  This is one of the hardest parts of treatment.  

Nx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, on 2ww, testing (blood) 04.04.05.

Had af pains and cramps tho they keep coming and going and not as bad as they were,  along with headaches.  Tho this time last few days I'm totally off my food, not even my beloved cup of early grey or chocolate lights my fire!

Is this a good sign do you think??  As you can see the 2ww insanity is getting to me!  

Thanks Nx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

im feeling a bit down tonight as it feels like AF is on the way and I'm only on day 6 i went to the loo today and there was a bit of blood it doesn't give me any   thoughts i keep on getting pains on both sides so all I'm thinking is its another    time will only tell though i should think   as it is only day 6 please please let AF stay away


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Amber, step away from the pee sticks !!!!   

Way too early to test. You'll only drive yourself mad.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Could be a good sign Alicat. Could be implantation bleeding at this stage so try to stay positive.   A few of us have had a lot of af type pains at around day 6.     

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

my twin sis keeps on telling me to b   its so hard sometimes especially when u have been trying for so long i will think  i will i will


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

That's better


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck to all the ladies testing  - the 2ww really is the worst bit

Joy


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

What a great page!

This cycle I have been having acupuncture and Otho-bionomy, so lets she how they work!

AF is due on the 11th of April, one day after my B-day, so lets home I will get the best present of all.  

Congratulations to all of you with BFP, and for those of you with BFN    

Anne

Remember, miracles do happen.


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Morning Ladies... Today is D-Day!  

Hi to all the new joiners of the thread.  

The 2ww has genuinely been the most tormenting part of my treatment (haven't got this far before).  My DH thinks that I've lost the plot - but seems quite happy for me to share my thoughts/frights/insecurities with you ladies.  At least we all have first-hand experience of what's going on eh?

I'm convinced my test is gonna be a negative - can't pinpoint why.  Perhaps I'm building myself up for the fall?

OJ - any news on the single-liners yet?

Longbaygirl - I'm seriously bricking it now - test at 3.30pm at the Clinic.  Only hope mine is as good as your outcome  

Andy99 - I hope you're enjoying Cornwall.

Sending you all lots of lovely     

KKxxx


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you today kk

CHoc x


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can I join you guys. Due to test Wednesday 6th after FET on the 28th. Had 2 blasts transfered but already have af pains - cramping and back ache so feeling a little down.

KK, good luck for testing today. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Love Debbie


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

KK - I was wondering what time you were testing.  The very BEST of luck to you.  I really hope you get a  .  Mwah mwah (big kisses).

Any more news on my one liners - yes, they're still one liners.  In fact, I dont think even Daz can get the white background any whiter other than the one line.  

My recently inflated boobies have deflated a bit this morning and I'm no longer getting sharp pains/cramps, just an occasional dull ache, you know the monthly deja vu ache?!  Oh, feeling groggy and a bit nauseas too, such a lovely day!

I know test day is tomorrow but I've resigned myself to the fact now that it's not worked this time. DP and I have already planned our next move.  Have a break and then try again.  I'm just waiting for the painters to arrive now so I can crack out a bottle have of wine, put some enjoyable poisons back in my body and maybe even enjoy some   without feeling guilty.

I'll confirm the news tomorrow or when the witch arrives anyway.  By the way, what does AF stand for, I only know what it means?  Something flow?  It's going to be really obvious when someone tells me, isn't it?
I've been wanting to ask for ages.  I've worked out the rest.  We ought to start a reference thread for all the acronyms for the FF virgins.

Anyhow, good luck for today KK and best of luck for tomorrow Andy, make sure you let us know how you get on.

OJ
xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi OJ,

AF stands for Assisted Flow.



Luv Emmatt x


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Morning OJ!

I'm sorry to hear about the single-liners but you sound like an incredibly strong lady who's not gonna take any of this lying down... good on you.

But you know, I don't think you're gonna be on your own on the single line front.... Hmm, I went to the loo this morning and I've noticed brown spotting (sorry tmi).  I really believe AF is on it's way.  AF means Auntie Flo!!!  Christ, I can think of many names for it and Auntie Flo isn't one of them at the moment   

I phoned the clinic and asked them if I should still keep my appointment with them and they were adamant I should still go.  According to the nurse she said that brown is not a bad sign!  I asked if  I should do a HPT and she didn't want me to do that until Sunday (as I'm only on day 11dpt).  Apparently, the blood test should be sensitive enough to pick up the levels but she didn't reckon the HPT would be until Sunday.  Seeing as I'm almost bald from ripping my hair out  , we both agreed to keep to my appointment at 3.30pm this avro.  Apparently, we won't get the results until 2 hours later.

I'm seriously looking forward to the most MASSIVE glass of red wine if nothing else!

DP has already started to discuss the next steps - which I'm up for - but as you mentioned - not for a short while - or at least until these drugs have left my system.

I'll fill you in on what's happening.

Heaps of love
KK
  

PS - My boobies feel deflated too!


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh sweetie, I know what you're going through and I don't want to build your hopes up unnecessarily but I have read threads about girls bleeding and still getting a positive so keep your chin up.

My hpt's are testing for a minimum of 10mIU so they are ultra sensitive, my clinic don't do blood test just the same early urine tests so I can't help you with the bloods.

KK, what will be will be, in the meantime think that you'll at least get an answer today and the dreaded 2ww will be over in just a few hours time!  Remember how you were last week?

Keep yourself busy and in touch.

OJ
xxxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning girls,

Hope you are all doing ok.

KK - Loads and loads and loads of luck today  

Debbie - Welcome to the 2WW.

Well it will be me this time next week - god I'm getting so nervous. Woke up today and my boobies are so sore. Is this a good or bad sign?? Anybody know?

Good luck all 

Lisa
xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KK and OJ good luck. 

KK- a 2 hour turn-around is pretty good to get your results, but making you wait till 3:30 - 5:30 is torture. They won't close the clinic and go home at 5:30 will they - even if you've not had your result?

OJ - I'm still getting af type symptoms, just goes to show what everyone on this thread said - af symptoms do not always mean af. 
Your hpt's are very sensitive, the best I've ever managed to find were 15mIU, and the one's I got my very faint positives on were 25mIU. 

Thinking of you both

Joy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck for this afternoon KK      

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Me again - yes, it's official I'M ADDICTED TO THIS SITE!

Debbie A/Murtle/Lisa-Anne - thanks for your good wishes.

Longbaygirl - they'd better not shut shop at 5.30pm.  I'll be banging them doors down!  

I'm off to have a shower and get ready to face the music!
No more knicker-checking for moi!   

KKxxx


----------



## Itwillhappen (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining this thread as I am due to test 6th April Wednesday. I am supposed to be working hard at it but unfortunately my mind is on other things! It is wonderful reading all your messages and I pray that all of you that are testing in the next week or so get plenty of    . I am also suffering from sharp digging pains and generally feeling like AF is due...do any of you know of   results with thsoe sort of symptoms??. This is my 5th try and I am very scared to think what I will do if this one fails.  . I took the failure of the 4th one pretty bad, but here's hoping that we are all blessed with     and here to   

All try and have a stress free weekend if possible.

Corrinne


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Can I join you please, I had ET yesterday, 1 grade 1, and 1 garde 2, no frosties tho.
My test date is the 14th April, it seems an age away, this is my 3rd time on 2ww so should be used to it by now.

KK good luck this afternoon chick.

Take care Joe
xxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

kk good luck with your test today 

wellcome corrinne and joe to the 2ww 
you should both be used to it by now.
i am due to test 7th April have had cramping pains on and off for the last 5 days also had alot of headaches which i always get when AF is due but the headaches seem abit better today 
my boobs were heavy and sore but have calmed down abit now not sure if thats a good sign or not 
            luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, 


What a lovely day - just got back from acupuncture so feeling rather relaxed.

Good luck for everyone testing today and the next few days.

Corrinne I have similar problems to you, so feel lucky to be on the 2ww as sometimes don't think I will get that far.  

I have total loss of appetite and have not had that before so hoping thats a good sign - tho could be all the anxiety!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend with lots of good news fo those who are testing.

    

Nx


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Today's been OK, hubby took me shopping for a couple of hours to cheer me up, I want a new bag for the summer but could I find one, no!!!!  

Feeling a little bit tired now, so I'll be lying on the sofa for the rest of the day I think, my boobs are still quite sore and I did have mild AF pains earlier when I was walking around but they seem to of gone off now, I'm sure the majority of them are side-effects from the cyclogest (think thats how you spell it!) 

Had a nasty dream last night that the treatment had failed, so was a bit upset this morning, not sure how the next couple of weeks are going to be though!!  

Good Luck to everyone testing over the weekend   

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing ok.

Corrine & Joe welcome to the 2ww - good luck!

KK how you doing? Waiting for your test results I guess!    

Nx & Anne - Is it ok to do acupuncture after ET, I was doing it before then I though I'd better stop after ET - god I wished I hadn't now - does it make you feel more relaxed on this 2ww??

Luv & Hugs
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Lisa, 

Acupuncture is safe during and after et.  They stimulate certain energy points to enhance blood flow to the womb.  There was a german study on the BBC website about the enhancements of acupuncture during fertility treatment.

I've been going for the last 7 months - mainly for my headaches.  But it has helped me all round.  

Nx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's the link if anyone is interested on acupuncture and treatment.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm

Nx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Nx for the link, really interesting, I had my last acupuncture last week a couple of days before EC, do you think I should start it up again?

We all need as much help as possible - don't we!!

 

Lisa
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all
I'm having acupuncture too, started a few months ago, and am having a treatment Monday as it's supposed to help implantation. (I'll try anything)

I've already got through 2 cartons of pinapple juice, again it's supposed to help implantation, dont know how tho??

see ya later Joe


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Pineapple juice - not heard about that one, But look out Tesco's here I come......................     


xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Lisa
yes found out about the Pinapple juice on one of my other 2ww's, apparently some of the clinics recommend it and loads of water too.
xx


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, I am going insane, nearly gave in to the sticks today,battled it out in my brain and got back into the car and went to work. I'm terrified of doing the test! But yet i can't wait. I'm like Jekyl and Hyde at the moment. Best of luck to all here


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

KK - how did it go, any news.
My test is at 10.15 tomorrow morning, I'm not expecting anything but negative but I suppose I'll still have to behave as if I could be pregnant until Auntie Flo (I like that name it amuses me) arrives, booooo, I want some wine!!!

Lilly's going to get a visit from the  
Longbaygirl - Thanks for your well wishes, when's your scan?
Nicola - how are you feeling, not long for you now until you test?
Andy - are you still in Cornwall, what time are you testing tomorrow, how are you feeling?

Anyhow sweet dreams ladies, tomorrow's a new day.

OJ
xx


----------



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi ladies, can i join in too? We had our first iui yesterday (Thursday) and due to test on 13th of April! I almost didn't want to put a message on cos i'm trying not to think about it  Wish you all lots of luck and BFPs!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all and welcome to Amanda, Anne, Corrinne, Yved, Debbie and Joe......wishing you all the best for your 2ww 

KK ~ hope your news was good today,

OJ ~ much luck and babydust to you for tomorrow,

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi ladies i am coming to the end of the tww ,testing on tuesday.the first week wasn't too bad but the last few days have dragged.Had a funny turn in supermarket yesterday thought i was going to faint and had to sit down!! Trying not to read anything in to that.Good luck for tomorrow oj. Lilly iv'e had no urge to test early could be because i haven't bought the test yet going to tomorrow so will probably be tempted once i have it in the house.Good luck to all on 2ww
katexx


----------



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

Morning Ladies
Just checking in.  Hope you are all well.
As anticipated, my result was a BFN. We found out yesterday afternoon... not easy  

DH has taken it really badly and has gone into his shell.  I'm sure we'll talk about it over the weekend - when he's ready.

We've got an appointment with the Clinic next week to discuss next steps... so onwards and upwards!

Thanks for sharing this journey with me... it's been a memorable one! 

Wishing you ladies heaps of love and  tonnes of 

Much love
KKxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

kk
so sorry to hear your news hope you and your DH are ok 
go and have that big glass of wine or maybe two glasses or even the bottle if it helps
                            take care luv sharon


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

KK - sorry to hear your news - don't give up.

Joy


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

KK

I'm so sorry missus. Keep ya chin up.


CHoc x


----------



## EMC (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning Everyon,
I hope you dont mind me joining this thread.I am due to test on the 7th April.
Since my et on Monday I have been beside myself with worry. This morning at 3am I had bleeding - fresh blood - this morning it is only spotting but I have the usual af cramps.

Has anyone else had bleeding during the 2ww

Look Forward to hearing form you

Eileen


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi EMC
i am also testing 7th April but my ET was march 24th i have had some cramping but no bleeding why not try and ring your clinic and see what they think 
              good luck 
                            luv sharon


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi KK,

I am so sorry to hear your sad news - my heart goes out to you!!

Wishing you lots of love and luck for your future.

Thinking of you.

Luv n Hugs

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck for today Andy99 and OJ.

Hope your dreams come true.

 

Luv
Lisa
xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck Andy99 and OJ - thinking of you both........................

Joy


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, another lovely day, spring is here at last!

KK so sorry to hear your news, such a blow.     Make sure you take some time out.  

OJ & Andy good luck for testing........  

I get my results on tuesday and am absolutely dreading the wrong result.  Pains have gone now and boobs have stopped hurting, tho off my food so not sure what to make of it all.  Please       

Nx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

hi nicola
i test on thurs my boobs have also stopped hurting and cramping stopped strange isent it   still moody though 
            luv sharon


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

KK sorry to hear your new take care  

OJ & Andy good luck.

I'm having a few twinges today so just taking it easy on the sofa.

Although I'm not reading anything in to any symptoms/signs, as on both my other 2ww I had exactly the same feelings, AF pains, sore boobies, back ache, no implantation bleeds, the 1st cycle was bfn and the 2nd was bfp(although that wasn't to last)  
So I think this time I'm just going to relax and not worry about every little twinge.(easier said than done) 


Take care Joe


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

KK so sorry to hear your sad news, be strong and take some time out just you and dh.
Thinking of you both
Love  Tracey. xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear KK

So sorry to hear your news. Take some time out to chill and look after yourself and DH. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Welcome and good luck Eileen 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I have been feeling bad today - started getting stomach cramps like AF is coming and feeling really miserable and irritable like PMT symptons, how I hate this bit!!  

xxxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, feeling bloody miserable - af pains have appeared again after going away for a few days so getting ready to accept the inevitable.  Just wish the time would hurry up and would put me out of my misery  - then again be going back into misery if bfn.

DH and I have been having tears today......like all of you, we just want this to work so much.

Nx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Spose you'd best add me to the list..
Wasn't going to join thread, as i never have enough time to do posts! but it seems a shame not to keep up with all of you lovely ladies.
Good Luck everyone.

8th time lucky for me we hope.
fingers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ju x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Wow, what alot of post!

KK  - I'm so sorry, and remember that miracles do happen 

NX - I will be crossing everything for you - Good Luck

Lizzy - Thank you for your welcome

Lisa-anne - Sorry, that it has taken me so long to answer you, but I have spoken to a second acupuncture therapist who treats patient right through their cycle.  But there are certain points that they can not use after ovulation, which would be the 3 points below the belly button.  I hope this helps.

Sharon and Eileen good luck for the 7th   

Anne


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning Ladies

KK  big cuddles to you. Hope you have a glass or two of wine.

Welcome to all the newbies. 

My boobs get more sore as the day progress, is anybody else like that?

Ali


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Just popping in to wish all those about to test the best of luck 
Am due to try IVF #2 next month so will be back on this board on a regular basis again I guess! I too felt awful when we got a BFN on our last IVF but have to say that I feel a lot better now after a month off and time just for DH and me, so please know that if you don't get the result you want you will feel ok again !! Good luck ladies 
Sara


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Andy99 and OJ, how are you guys going.  Just wanted to let you know that you're both in my thoughts today.

All the best     

Anne

Gosh, I'm even starting to sound like an aussie!


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi can I join in too need some moral support!  Trying to keep calm and not paranoid but it doesn't work does it!  E/T was on Wed, testing a week tomorrow).  Feel different this time than I did on my first time didn't seem to have any reaction to anything really last time and got a  .  This time headaches, more cramps and a ton of nausea.  Has anyone else found this?    Back to work 2morrow so hopefully the days will pass quickly.

Lots of luck to everyone.  Here's hoping  
Luv
Yorkshire Lass x


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi yorkshire lass
and welcome 
i have had loads of headaches and cramping have done since ET i am due to test on thurs 7th  
trying to stay calm but having AF symptons all the time 
good luck to you 
luv sharon


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all
I've been feeling very irritable (poor DH), and really tired, just want to keep sleeping on the sofa.
Got to wake myself up as back to work tomorrow. I hope you're right Yorkshire Lass and the days pass quickly.

Take care all
Love Joe
xx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
well felt better for a few days not so many headaches or cramps but they have started to come back today headaches again and cramping feel AF is about to show  
knicker checking every hour tempted to do pg test but not due to test until thurs 
                luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, boy is it all getting tense.

Not holding out much hope as I had af pains again last night, they came back after dissappearing for a few days.  So probably on its way.  Been very good and not done any hpt as yet.    Tho tomorrow is my blood test and my consultant and nurse are on hols this week so have to wait til tuesday afternoon for the result - so going to be on pins next few days.

The wait is now affecting us both badly, dh is suffering poor thing.

Not done much today apart from sleep, the only way I can shut things out of my mind.  Back to work tomorrow and am dreading it, I told some people there and wish I hadn't now as its going to be hard telling the the bfn.  Tho they have been very supportive.

Anyway fingers crossed for us all. Nx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow NIcola. Keeping everything crossed for you     

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I'm feeling very out of sorts.  My blood test is Tuesday, 5th April, but I have been doing HPTs from 1 week after ET.  Got expected negatives on Thu, Fri and Sat and then on Saturday a brown discharge and a feeling that AF was arriving.  This afternoon, Sunday 3rd April, I started light bleeding, but got a positive with the HPT.  Bleeding not stopping but as yet no cramping.

I guess I should feel it is all over, but I keep hoping...


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome Yorkshie Lass

Andy99 & OJ - Any news yet?  

Good luck for tomorrow Nicola K  

Anne - Thanks for the info on acupuncture.

Ali - My boobies are also getting more sore each day!!!!

Hope everyone else is keeping chins up - hard I know I am struggling!!!

Loads of love and 

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Good luck Nicola for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you but how agonising to wait till Tue that's cruel!

Aggy - good luck for Thu.

Rainy Day - is it bad?  If you had HPT which was +ve could it not be implantation bleeding maybe?   Chin up.   

I don't know what does a girl have to do to achieve her dream when so many others seem to do it so easily and blink and they're pregnant!!!!

Take care everyone    
Luv
Yorkshire lass x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Good luck Nicola for Tuesday

Rainy Day how is things today, looking good  

Have a nice day ladies, I am slowly going mad.

Ali


----------



## andy99 (Feb 7, 2005)

well I got a   can't quite believe as it as last wednesday night I was crying my eyes out as I was sure my af was on it's way aching in lower back and stomach!! My clinic doesn't do a blood test so now it is just waiting for another 2 1/2 weeks for the scan to make sure there is a heartbeat ekkkk more waiting!!
KK I'm so sorry to hear your news and send you a big hug! OJ any news?
Andy xx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

andy
that,s great news 
it must be great to get the 2ww over with a great result 
i am slowly going mad feel my AF going to arrive anytime due to test thurs but headaches and mood swings back again so not holding out much hope 
take care of yourself luv sharon


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

Andy on your  
It's an amazing feeling isnt it?!

.....and you thought that the waiting had come to an end. Another darn 2ww for the scan- it's never ending!

Choc x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ANDY 

Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Good luck to all of you on two week wait as I know how much of a nightmare my last one was.My emotions were so up and down one minute I was really happy and the next in floods of  .The only good thing about it was that though thats normally a sign for me that period is on way it turns out last time it actually wasn't and when I tested on my last day I got a BFP !You do analyze every little twinge or headache that you get incase then start thinking maybe I am and then comes the but I'm probably not!

The only thing I can suggest is try and do things to keep you busy so you don't have time to think about it and spoil yourself as god knows we all deserve it with what we go through. Anyway fingers crossed that we see some more   here this month. Sending you all loads of  and   to help.

Lots of love Clare,


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

on your


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Congratulations andy hope this is a good week for .good luck for today nicola.rainy day good luck for tomorrow i am testing as well.
katex


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Well not looking good, did hpt today and was neg - I am 11dpt 3dt, I had blood test today and get results tomorrow so unless a miracle happens don't this is going to happen - eveything went so well I really don't understand the logic to it all after being pg naturally so many times, I had good grade embies put back so no telling really how it all works.

Andy - congratulations and hope you have a healthy 9 months.

Anyway one else testing soon good luck 
Nx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

to Andy99

Nicola sorry about you HPT today, thinking of you xxx

 to everyone else this week.



xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

May be sounding a bit thick    but have been reading that some girls are doing HPT and beta tests! What are beta tests?
Never heard of them before.

Can someone please shed some light on this matter for me.

Thanks

Luv n hugs
Lisa
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All
Andy 99 congrats,   enjoy every moment!

Rainy Day if you've had a positive that sounds good to me, a line is a line afterall.

Nicola K, dont give up hope til that fat lady sings, fingers crossed.

Kone Good luck tomorrow.xx

All, dont worry about the cramping/bad backs i had that on my 2nd cycle and got BFP.

I'm feeling very tired today, first day back at work. Also getting a few twinges.

Already cant wait for next week.

Take Care all
Joe
xx


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi there,

I am also on the 2ww ... had IUI (with drugs) at the ARGC last Weds 30th March so only only Day 4/5.  Started having slight AF feelings last night as I went to bed (and for a bit thru the night) but touch-wood haven't had any more today.  What do you think this could be?  

My boobs are feeling a bit sore but I am putting this down to the cyclogest I am taking (2 pessaries a day) ... I am also having a clexane injection every morning.

Good luck to you all.

Kayse


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi nicola
sorry about your hpt results fingers crossed for the blood tests results 
i am thinking about testing in morn not due to do it till thurs so not sure what to do still getting headaches feel AF about to start the wait is driving me mad 
good luck for tomorrow luv sharon


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Kone, the very best of luck for tomorrow     .  Let us know how you get on.  
Sharon(aggy) I'm gonna test tommorrow too, supposed to wait till thur as well but just can't do it anymore, its killing me. I'm getting very bad AF pains so i'm not holding out too much hope anyhow, so i'm thinking i'll just put myself out of my misery for this month anyhow!!  
Good luck to anybody else testing soon and congratulations to all the girls with the BFP's

Lilly xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi

Andy 99  Congratulations.

Nicola do not give up hope yet, wait for the results of your blood test.

Can I ask the girls who got a BFP how many had implantion bleeding?

Ali


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Kayse dont worry the AF are quite normally during the 2ww.

Aggy & Lilly      , only 2 days to go you can do it!!


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Well done Andy - just waiting for Aggy and Lilly and Kone to get BFPs too.

Joy


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck tommorrow Kone 

Bex, Alicat & Angie you are all testing on the 8th like me, how are you all feeling? I am getting really bad AF symptons, and not feeling very positive.

Sharon & Lilly - please wait until Thursday - cos I'm not sure if you do it tomorrow it will be a proper result!! Does anyone else know when is the earliest you can test?

How you doing Murtle?

  

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi girls
might try and hold out until thurs  
Lily good luck if you test tomorrow  
i arn,t feeling very positive no AF cramps but headaches normal before AF has anyone else had bad headaches and still had BFP 
some people don,t get headaches before AF but i always do  
luv sharon


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Sharon, just wanted to say that I've had constant headaches since et....... I still have them they don't seem to be easing up, unless it's because of the progesterone??

Good luck for testing, I'm still hopefull as some of the other girls seem to think I may have tested too early and some have tested positive after the blood tests, so clinging onto every bit of hope at the moment, no sign of af - pains I had the other night have gone.

Best of luck girls.  Nx


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all you lovely ladies i have just read allthe posts on this thread and can't believe all the good luck messages for me for tomorrow.I only found this website last week and the support on here is amazing i have never come across anything like it it is brill.i couldnt have got through last two weeks without it.Anyway can't decide whether to go to bed early (probably wont sleep) or go late (time will drag) but morning will come soon enough and who knows what it will bring.Good luck to everyone else testing this week and next
Katex


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hold out til Thur Aggy. I'm not feeling too confident at the moment as I started spotting on Sat. Botty bombs have been increased to three times a day. Really feels like AF is on the way. Knicker checking now at its max. Desperate to do a test tomorrow but have decided to wait until the official test date to give me a defininte result. Have been ordered to bed for the next few days so DH has been out and got a couple of dvds and a huge bag of popcorn for me.  

Nicola - fingers crossed you get the result you hope for tomorrow.    

Kone - Goodluck for tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for you.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26686.0.html


----------

